# Bridgette -- Mini Dachshund



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

I know a few of you oogled over Bridgette  Well, she has found a home with someone who has been on our waiting list for about 2 years now! She's leaving next weekend, so I thought I'd post a few more recent pictures of her

She's a chocolate based ee red piebald (or, simply known as a red piebald):



















She's the replica of her Mom (just a bit lighter and chocolate based):


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Bridgette is so precious. 
The new owners must be so excited about getting her!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

You really have some precious puppies! Bridgette has such a serious little face....like she's worrying about something!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's an updated picture of Bridgette at just over 5 months old!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awww she is so pretty. She looks like her momma.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> Awww she is so pretty. She looks like her momma.


Doesn't she though? She was much lighter than Jersey was in the first picture in the OP... But now she and Jersey are very similar in coloring. Except, of course, Jersey is black based (black nose) and Bridgette is chocolate based (chocolate nose).


----------

